# Canon Mp630 error B200 message



## geoff1

Hi, I have a problem with my Canon MP630 printer,does anybody know how to fix the B200 error message?I've done the usual things like switching off and restarting and I've even re-installed the printer software. I've been on the Canon website and emailed them but all they recommend is sending the printer to a repair company down in Surrey.The printer is approx 18mnths old and it seems a shame to scrap it off. Can anyone help? Geoff


----------



## pip22

The B200 error means the printhead needs replacing (the moving carriage which holds the cartridges), so it means spending money whatever you decide as it can't be fixed by any type of re-installation or setup procedure.


----------



## jkhes

Best explanation of this error code I ever found is here:
Service Error B200


----------



## Charles Bukowsk

Best solution for B200 error codes:

B200 Failure Code Solution for Canon Printers - YouTube


----------



## jkhes

jkhes said:


> Best explanation of this error code I ever found is here:
> Service Error B200


Updated link of this article is here:
Canon Error B200


----------

